# Video Gratuite pour iPod 5G



## fredooo13 (8 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour a tous,
Tout d'abord, bravo pour ce magasine qui pour une fois ne caresse pas Apple dans le sens du poil.
L'iPod 5G et sortit, vantant les mérites de la vidéo, et là surprise .. les vidéos sont payantes.
Du coup, nous avons voulu choisir une voie différente en proposant gratuitement tous les jeudis une vidéo originale, créer au format iPod vidéo et en créative commons .. c'est à dire gratuite .. à l'instar de l'imts 

Nos vidéos sont disponibles en podcasting ( vlog ) sur www.pauvcast.com mais également de l'IMTS en tapant "pauvcast"

En espérant que notre initiative intéresse certains lecteurs du forum avosmac ... et longue vie a votre magasine.

plus d'infos ici : ici


----------



## pattes (8 Novembre 2005)

Salut et merci !

Je réponds par autre chose savez-vous ou on peut trouver des livres audio en français pour l'ipod mini ? Genre tout... ?


----------



## fredooo13 (5 Décembre 2005)

D'ailleurs, si parmis vous il y a quelques vidéastes, n'hesitez pas à nous contacter, si votre vidéo nous plait, on la diffusera.

Si vous ne savez pas ce qu'est un podcast, http://aide.pauvcast.com

à bientôt


----------

